# Need Help with Prop for Scary Tales Theme



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

One of my favorite props in a burn victim. I wasn't going to use him this year because I couldn't figure out how to incorporate him into my Scary Tales. Any ideas of props/vignettes I can use to tell a scary tale or a sign I can display with a scary tale message? The only thing I could come up with was the Candle Stick Maker -- "Burned Out"


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

What about Jack be Nimble, Jack be Quick, Jack didnt make it over the candlestick....


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Or the witch who Hansel and Gretel pushed into the oven: *[Will Ferrell-voice]*"I'm still alive, but I'm very badly burned."*[/Will Ferrell-voice]*


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks again pumpkinpie


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> What about Jack be Nimble, Jack be Quick, Jack didnt make it over the candlestick....


LOL this makes me think of Andrew Dice Clay's version


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

I too was thinking of the Witch in Hansel and Gretel


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love the witch idea


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Decisions! Decisions!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Oh, I like the jack be nimble......Maybe you coud put some old jammies on him, all burned of course


----------

